# brown discarge 2 weeks after breeding????/



## miffew (Jan 28, 2012)

hi guys . i bread my shar-pei bitch two weeks ago and 2 days ago and this morning i found that there was a brown discharge coming from her . Any idvise thanks matt


----------



## Ridgielover (Apr 16, 2008)

My advise would be that if you are concerned, to take her to your vet. I've never had a mated bitch have a brown discharge - I would go to the vet.


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

Ridgielover said:


> My advise would be that if you are concerned, to take her to your vet. I've never had a mated bitch have a brown discharge - I would go to the vet.


agree could be nothing but always best to be sure with possible pups on the way..


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

I've just found this - as the others say it might be something or nothing, but I really would get her to the vets ASAP
_
======================================================

B. canis infections in pregnant bitches will typically cause spontaneous abortions between 49 and 59 days after breeding, however, infections may also induce early spontaneous abortions with resorption of the fetuses, result in stillborn puppies, or cause death of puppies shortly after birth.

*A bitch that aborts a litter due to B. canis will demonstrate a brown or greenish-gray discharge that contains a large number of bacteria that will be infectious to both dogs and humans*.

Extreme caution, therefore, should be used when caring for a bitch suspected of harboring B.canis. At such point, collection of the vaginal discharge and specific culture testing for B.canis is usually sufficient to obtain the diagnosis. _

Source: Canine Reproduction Part 2


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

swarthy said:


> I've just found this - as the others say it might be something or nothing, but I really would get her to the vets ASAP
> _
> ======================================================
> 
> ...


Thats just what I was gonna say, lol! 

Hope your dog is gonna be ok, let us know what happens.


----------



## miffew (Jan 28, 2012)

Thanks guys will let you know what the vet got to say


----------



## miffew (Jan 28, 2012)

Sorry its been awhile but had the all clear from the vet and she having 6 pupz on mothers day .cant wait


----------

